# super skinny guide green two tone ipb 16



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Unfortunately, I am being a responsible adult and listening to dave ramsey. So I'm selling my SUV to pay off my student loans once and for all. This is making me downgrade my skiff. At the same time, I figure I'll also give myself a restore project that I can do a little bit of work too if I get a hull for a good price.

I don't want to give too many details just yet since I havent picked up the hull...I am going tonight to get it a few hours away from me.

I will have to do some fiberglass work done, some painting, some powder coating, and some rigging...

For now, here is a teaser pic of the outboard. New in box, and I got it for almost 50% off thanks to an awesome forum member!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Have any luck finding a GMan or you getting something with a little more age to it?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Unfortunately, I am being a responsible adult and listening to dave ramsey. So I'm selling my SUV to pay off my student loans once and for all. This is making me downgrade my skiff. At the same time, I figure I'll also give myself a restore project that I can do a little bit of work too if I get a hull for a good price.
> 
> I don't want to give too many details just yet since I havent picked up the hull...I am going tonight to get it a few hours away from me.
> 
> ...


You just go that boat all rigged up!!....  I think that I would put Dave aside and be irresponsible for at least a year.

Geeeez man enjoy it a little.  LOL  I really love projects too, but dang!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> This is making me downgrade my skiff.


Down grade or microskiffize?  Looking forward to the next uber clean project Matty!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I actually changes routes on which hull I want within the last hour...unfortunately the old hull was going to be way too much work. This new one will be a year newer but cost a few hundred more...

I'm sure the hull I was going to buy will be up for sale soon.


----------



## jbnolen (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Matty, 
As much as it pains you, Dave would tell you that nothing floats like a paid for boat....... It will come.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

That was short lived, dang I'm pretty sure I made a bet with someone when you would sell the suv. I want my money!
Haha ;D

Anyways ya lol a pair for boat is nice, I think its why I haven't bought a new boat, amongst other reasons


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Baby steps Matyvac baby steps.... congrats on applying what you learn. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif].


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Welp...the hull I was going to buy is not being sold by the seller anymore.

Waiting for another one to come up FS


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Mattyvac , What size motor do you have there?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Mattyvac , What size motor do you have there?


20


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Put me in the pool that Matty sells the motor before it ever gets hung for the first time.... [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Put me in the pool that Matty sells the motor before it ever gets hung for the first time.... [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


You never know ;D


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

WOW.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Well my plans to build a super skinny light mamma jamma may have changed, I got a super deal on a new skiff from another manufacturer. 

We'll see how this goes..


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Put me in the pool that Matty sells the motor before it ever gets hung for the first time.... [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


You win....


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Well my plans to build a super skinny light mamma jamma may have changed, I got a super deal on a new skiff from another manufacturer.
> 
> We'll see how this goes..


Sweet! 

Can I put a request in for the boats I'm looking at? That way in a month or two when you sell it I can save a buck, lmao! ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Everything I own is ALWAYS for sale for the right price lol


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Everything I own is ALWAYS for sale for the right price lol


That sounds like me, but be careful I have found I never have a completed skiff other than my Stumpknocker (it's not for sale, have stuck way to man flounder in it to sale her and she's worth more to me than some one would pay) I get one fix it up, rig it out and then sell her. Leaves me boat less a lot of times, other than old faithful. 

So what are you getting?


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Creek, don't you have a badass Shearwater 25'?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> > Everything I own is ALWAYS for sale for the right price lol
> 
> 
> That sounds like me, but be careful I have found I never have a completed skiff other than my Stumpknocker (it's not for sale, have stuck way to man flounder in it to sale her and she's worth more to me than some one would pay) I get one fix it up, rig it out and then sell her. Leaves me boat less a lot of times, other than old faithful.
> ...


Can't tell yet. It's just a basic front and rear deck model with a poling platform and will keep me under my budget.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I would like to see you pimp out a craigcat


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> I would like to see you pimp out a craigcat


I saw one in haulover inlet the other day returning from the flats...thing had two guys on it throwing cut bait lol


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Creek, don't you have a badass Shearwater 25'?


Yes sir I do, but it's for sale to! Was talking more about skiffs, its hard to flip $70K boats these days. 

Sorry for the de-rail Matty, waiting on pics of your new ride. One thing we can all say for sure is Matty's skiffs are always good skiff porn!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Hmmm? Front and rear decks, poling platform, within budget. I'll put my $ on a IPB....


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Hmmm? Front and rear decks, poling platform, within budget. I'll put my $ on a IPB....


It's not an IPB14


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> > Hmmm? Front and rear decks, poling platform, within budget. I'll put my $ on a IPB....
> 
> 
> It's not an IPB14


Glide, maybe? If so, I call first dibs when you sell it. Or did you throw in the 14 cause it's a IPB16?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I'm going to be a jealous sob if it is the new Glide. I drive by the shop atleast once a week to check it out. It's funny how babies and new homes get in the way of your toys


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

LOL if anyone knows a way to get a glide for under 15k be sure to let us know.


----------



## samay (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Ever considered Adderall? ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Ever considered Adderall?  ;D


Lots of friends used it to study, I passed without it ;D


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

New spear boatworks or gheenoe?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

You should have Jarret Bay build you a custom skiff


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Maybe you'd keep it then


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Lake and Bay? Chittum Skiff?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

My money is on something called baby boat, if I'm right Matty will know what I'm talking about! ;D


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Are you keeping the new honda 20?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Are you keeping the new honda 20?


Why, u wanna buy it? ;D


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Maybe


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Maybe


I'll trade you. Just sent you a text...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> LOL if anyone knows a way to get a glide for under 15k be sure to let us know.


Christ almighty, a basic Glide with no motor and a super deal is still 15k+? By the looks of it, I'd never have thought it was that pricey.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> > LOL if anyone knows a way to get a glide for under 15k be sure to let us know.
> 
> 
> Christ almighty, a basic Glide with no motor and a super deal is still 15k+? By the looks of it, I'd never have thought it was that pricey.


For the record I am not getting a glide, nor am I spending 15k, that would defeat the purpose of a downgrade. My budget is around $7k max.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> > > LOL if anyone knows a way to get a glide for under 15k be sure to let us know.
> >
> >
> > Christ almighty, a basic Glide with no motor and a super deal is still 15k+? By the looks of it, I'd never have thought it was that pricey.
> ...


Silly me. My logic, says upgrading to an SUV, from a SC, just to downgrade to something like a SC a couple months later is defeating all kinds of purposes. 
I am curious to see what you end up getting, though.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Life has its ups and downs unfortunately.

Back to my first world problems: I cant decide on if I want a rear dry box or not on the skiff.

I have a chance to get the rear storage dry box underneath my rear deck, but I don't know if the added 20lbs of the box is worth it over not getting it. I'm trying to keep this build as light as possible.

The downside is if I dont get it, then the skiff will have virtually no dry storage. the only 'semi dry' storage I will have is if I put my phone/etc inside a pelican case, inside a boat bag under the open front deck.

Also If I dont get the rear dry box, all of my rigging/fuse panel/etc will be exposed at all times underneath the rear deck. Not sure if that's good...


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I know that all to well. That's why I stay downgraded. ;D

Sounds like it's worth the extra 20lbs. Dry storage on a boat is pretty priceless. Especially with all the smart phones, cameras and other gadgets we typically have on us.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I agree. Get the dry storage. 1000% worth it.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Bleh. I'm not a huge fan of how the manufacturer does this method of dry storage...but it will work I guess. I'm thinking of it more from a looks and weight aspect rather than the functionality.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Who's the manufacturer again?


----------



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

My moneys on, its an ipb16.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

This thread is 4 pages long and no one even knows what boat it's for


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Yawn...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Because I wasn't sure until this weekend what I was going to get

Yes it's an ipb16

Just like this one...basic as can be but with a dry box under the rear deck and black powder coated shark eyes and platform










It will be all guide green wih white awl grip non skid and rigging will be done by me with extra stuff I have laying around

I was going to get a used gladesmen or shadowcast for


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Matt 

Get the dry storage, if not the back deck will bow.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Matt
> 
> Get the dry storage, if not the back deck will bow.


Yeah I saw that in a photo.

Also, before anyone mentions it- I know about everyone's concerns with IPB that have been messaged to me. I live close to them so I will stop by the shop in person during the build process to see how it's all done. 

They had a few examples at the shop of how they are currently building boats compared to how things used to be built, and it seems the new employees and the things Brad is learning along the way are all positive.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

They're good looking boats, nonetheless. You getting the spray rails? I am told the are a necessity.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> They're good looking boats, nonetheless.  You getting the spray rails?  I am told the are a necessity.


Every boat is wet when quartering waves...spray rails arent gonna help. Im sure with normal use and the conditions I fish In it will be just as good as my shadowcast was.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

You can get the ipb bmt for 7k? Damn I want one now lol


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

they are rad boats. what power that honda 20? mine is the exact same without the storage box underneath the rear deck, powered by a yammi 30hp 2 stoker. i can tell you that a boat that beamy with a motor so light will float as skinny if not skinnier than anything you have ever been in. with 2 ppl on either end while poling that boat will make you smile to yourself, (it poles shallower than my Gheenoe nmz did). And its a very simple/efficient hull design............


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

My first boat was IPB 16 back when eastcape used to build them.
For the money is a good skiff but if you need to cross any open water you going need a rain jacket they are very wet skiff. As far as draft they are super shallow skiff.
Good luck with your build.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

In case anyone cares.

Skiff will be done next week. Should be picking it up next wednesday.

As of today:










AWLgrip is being taped and sprayed today...then shark eyes and poling platform go on, then the decks go on, then I pick it up for rigging at home.

Trim tabs, shark eyes, and GPS bracket back from powdercoat:










The poling platform was done but I didnt get a photo of it.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Thats going to be clean setup with that Honda on the back!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Thats going to be clean setup with that Honda on the back!!


That's what I'm aiming for.

There will be a YETi 65 in the middle, nothing else.


----------



## man2000me (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Looks good, can't wait for mine. Brad said he did the awl grip today. Says it should be done the end of next week. Snap up some pictures of mine when you there. lol


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Looks good, can't wait for mine.  Brad said he did the awl grip today. Says it should be done the end of next week. Snap up some pictures of mine when you there. lol



I saw yours...it was sitting on the rigging side of the shop. Looks really nice!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Hull getting prepped for awl grip nonskid:










Also wired up the rigging panel. I like this one...I added an led light for ambient lighting inside the dry box this will be housed in,a s we'll as an internal 12v plug instead of a surface mounted one next to the toggles. This way if my phone is charging, it stays inside the dry box...


----------



## Shallow Hal (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Thats some real nice work. Interested to see this one complete. Always liked the ipb.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Got more photos of the nonskid work.

I must say, it turned out really nice!

during spray:










Tape pulled:



















Decks:




























Normally IPB would either screw in the decks, or bond them with bonding putty, then seal the seem gap with 5200. I opted for another option instead- to fill the gap with more bonding putty, radius it clean and then paint over it with the guide green gelcoat to make a clean color-matched seem.

I dont think this has been done on any IPB yet...I could be wrong though. 

Will have more pics in the coming days.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

looking good


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Looks great.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Good looking boat Matty! Your idea is much cleaner looking, but that bonding putty will crack so you might want to re-think it.. Bonding putty isn't designed to be painted it needs to be glassed over or just caulked like they do. 

Unless Brad is using some special stuff that I don't know about.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I thought the same thing.
Maybe like some big center console boats do:
Do the bonding putty but leave about a half inch from the top of the the crack, then come back with 3m white silicone and fill the rest.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Like this console I just did


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Wow Cut, that looks bad ass


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> I thought the same thing.
> Maybe like some big center console boats do:
> Do the bonding putty but leave about a half inch from the top of the the crack, then come back with 3m white silicone and fill the rest.


I'm trying to avoid silicone as it fades and mildews.

The cracking issue is a good point though...hmmm...I wonder if it will still crack on a stationery area like that which is already heavily bonded in place. it's not a bulkhead or anything.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I can assure you that nothing doesn't flex or move in a boat


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Your boat stays in a garage, its not gonna fade and you won't own it long enough for it to grow mildew


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> I can assure you that nothing doesn't flex or move in a boat


Smartass


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> > I thought the same thing.
> > Maybe like some big center console boats do:
> > Do the bonding putty but leave about a half inch from the top of the the crack, then come back with 3m white silicone and fill the rest.
> 
> ...


 3M 4000uv is for applications in direct sunlight


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

"12v plug instead of a surface mounted one next to the toggles. This way if my phone is charging, it stays inside the dry box..."

Good Idea on the 12v plug, I might steal that one, boats money, I like the colors of course you've seen my build, lol

Grats


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Sharp looking skiff Matty!! Maybe I missed it in the reading but, are you getting the front bulkhead or leaving it open? I know you are going for least weight.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

It's going to have the front deck, it's in the photo above.

Need to see the fish somehow


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Meanyvac, Cut is dead on about the silicone ...I'm not a fan of it either but secondary bonded parts will flex more than primary parts ... and we've all seen cracks in primary ,single piece caps .A open shell as the IPB 16 is ,is very flexible by nature of design which isn't a bad thing at all....it just doesn't lend itself to rigidly mounting modular parts without much reinforcement ,or large bonding areas (like caps that bond over rolled gunwales).
None the less there's no doubt yours will be one of if not THE sweetest IPB 16 out there  can't wait to see the end product.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Yeah it's going to crack, seen it to many times! You could do what we do on the drag boats F16 cockpits, you can leave the area unfinished, rough it up and then epoxy fill it and radius the epoxy (has to be thickened) then you can paint over it. We have pretty good results, not saying one has never cracked but its 100% better than just using core bond or something like that. 

I really like the color, good looking skiff. Is brad putting a true sump in them now?


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> It's going to have the front deck, it's in the photo above.
> 
> Need to see the fish somehow


I would hope you would have done a front deck lol. My question was are going to have the bulkhead installed or are you going to leave the area under it open. I've seen them with a bukhead and a hatch and I've seen them left open on the 16 ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Meanyvac, Cut is dead on about the silicone ...I'm not a fan of it either but secondary bonded parts will flex more than primary parts ... and we've all seen cracks in primary ,single piece caps .A open shell as the IPB 16 is ,is very flexible by nature of design which isn't a bad thing at all....it just doesn't lend itself to rigidly mounting modular parts without much reinforcement ,or large bonding areas (like caps that bond over rolled gunwales).
> None the less there's no doubt yours will be one of if not THE sweetest IPB 16 out there  can't wait to see the end product.


It's already done and painted over. At this point I know it's going to crack and I dont care that much lol

When the time comes to fix it, I'll deal with it in a year.



> I really like the color, good looking skiff. Is brad putting a true sump in them now?


You mean the bilge recess? Seems like it from the pics above. I thought that was always there...



> > It's going to have the front deck, it's in the photo above.
> >
> > Need to see the fish somehow
> 
> ...


Haha oh. No, no bulkhead. That would require more 5200/silicone sealing all around the edges of it and I dont want that. I would rather have a clean open bulkhead where you can see the gas tank. 

I was going to have a portable 6 gallon up front anyway...


----------



## Snooknut (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

That's cool looking forward to the finished product. I'm looking at this boat as well so i can have a boat that is less than a mortgage payment lol but wanted something more than the LT25.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Trailer got delayed by one day. Picking up the skiff tomorrow at 3 instead of today at 3.

Oh well, one more day of torture.

Rub rail is installed, decks and rear box is on, platform is on, shark eyes are on but you cant see them.










Now my problem is- I need to install trim tabs. Issue is that I don't have any way to access the actuator wire after I drill it through the rear of the transom due to the foam filled sponsons on the side corners.

I could:

A) Add 4" hatches to the inside walls of the sponsons to stick my hand in there, but still doesn't allow me to neatly route them into the side tubing

B) Move the trim tabs inside about 1-2" more than usual, Drill them straight through the transom similar to a thru hull, and wire them straight and tight with tie downs across the outside of the sponson.

C) No drilling, and just use tie downs to nicely route the trim tab wires similar to a transom-mount transducer for a fishfinder unit where it goes over the transom.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

C

You could go about it in a way where it would look clean


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

i dont have tabs on mine, it runs fine looks clean


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I know people think Smart tabs don't work or they are dumb (pun intended), but before I installed them on my IPB 16 the boat would pourpose like a dolphin at seaworld.  After installing them boat ran perfect and hit 44mph.  Yamaha 50 2 smoke

Best $99 spent on that boat

Option C is the best


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Why wont anyone pick option B lol...damnit.

It's just a 1/4" straight hole through the transom way above the water line...in an all composite transom. I'm still leaning towards this option.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I had option B done and it works well and looks good.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> I had option B done and it works well and looks good.


Can you PM me links to pics?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Looking very sharp. Love the color scheme as well, I'm hoping to do a 2 tone on my next build. The colors remind me of the maverick micro that capt. willy lee was test running earlier this year.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

She's lookin' sweet Matty, Out of curiosity, what are the decks bonded with...None the less it looks great!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> She's lookin' sweet Matty, Out of curiosity, what are the decks bonded with...None the less it looks great!


Bonding stuff. Not sure, I can ask. I'm assuming it's the pinkish colored bonding stuff companies normally use.

Hoping to pick it up today after lunch...fingers crossed the trailer gets delivered on time


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

might need to send you pics of the setup on my Waterman, pretty much exactly what you're trying to accomplish


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> might need to send you pics of the setup on my Waterman, pretty much exactly what you're trying to accomplish


Please do, if you can! Always good to see other's installs.


----------



## Chasintail22 (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Snapped some pics of it for you, hopefully you can see what's going on. Basically just run the wire along the underside of the cap's edge towards the transom, then runs through a hole in the transom into the interior of the skiff. The hole is on the stbd side of the engine, and both tabs wires come through the one hole. 









Can bring the skiff by your house if you need to see it in person as well sometime next week. It's been hibernating and needs some play time


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Can bring the skiff by your house if you need to see it in person as well sometime next week. It's been hibernating and needs some play time


Says the guy who wont text me to go fishing or when he's going DT.


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

*B*


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Trailer delayed again? 

Pics man, WTH?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I got it. Got home in traffic at 6PM and just finished rigging for the night at 1:45AM....

Too dark for pics right now.

Still haven't installed trim tabs or stern light.

All of my strongarm products holders are still a week out as well.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Pickup at the shop:










Late night rigging










Rigging done and washed up:






















































































































First fish










Still waiting on rod holders, push pole holders, and tiler extension from strongarm next week. As well as a YETI 50 for cooler/casting platform duty.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Matty..
Your work is superb and your boats are beautiful.
However, you spend so dang much time in that garage that I looked at that last picture and wondered if you were thinking.. "Oh yeah.. so THAT'S what a fish looks like!"

Just kidding.. Beautiful work. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I want to buy that Vapen who you sell it. 

What wt is it? 

Boat looks great


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Skiff looks good, but did you get on plane? :


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Looks great I love what you did with the wiring. I'm going to get a combo GPS and mount in the same area what kind of mount and unit did you get for yours?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Matty..
> Your work is superb and your boats are beautiful.
> However, you spend so dang much time in that garage that I looked at that last picture and wondered if you were thinking.. "Oh yeah.. so THAT'S what a fish looks like!"
> 
> Just kidding.. Beautiful work.  Enjoy every minute.


Everyone needs a hobby lol



> I want to buy that Vapen who you sell it.
> 
> What wt is it?
> 
> Boat looks great


Won't be selling it. it's an 8wt



> Skiff looks good, but did you get on plane?  :


Planes just fine, hit 22.5MPH with two people while in the second hour of break-in with a 30-second WOT burst.



> Looks great I love what you did with the wiring. I'm going to get a combo GPS and mount in the same area what kind of mount and unit did you get for yours?


It's a custom welded mount made out of 1/4" steel plate. My friend had it made when he owned the GPS, and then he gave me the GPS and included it.

I can send you a close-up of the mount if you want an idea of how to have one made.

If this mount didnt work out, I was going to go with a RAM arm mount...glad this one worked!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Well I was planning on using a portable tank for awhile. I actually had a 6 gallon coming from amazon to be delivered this week.

I went fishing with a friend yesterday and remembered he had a black powdercoated tank left over from a project he didnt get to finish. Well, I ended up buying it since it was such a good deal.

It's a custom welded 9 gallon tank that fit perfectly in the bow of the skiff!

Installed it an hour ago...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Tank looks great.

How is the Vapen? I may get one


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Tank looks great.
> 
> How is the Vapen? I may get one


Nice rod. Grip is really neat. Fast and accurate too.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Nice. 


I would put a longer loop in the fuel vent line to avoid water getting into the tank. Make sure you have the right sized anti siphon valve on the tank for your engine. I just had a new 8 gallon tank made and enzell put a anti siphon valve on it rated for a 115 hp engine which put alot of strain on my fuel pump and caused fuel starvaion at certain speeds. Also try to keep water from being trapped under the tank and the deck of the boat. Even powder coating will fail with constant contact to water.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> Nice.
> 
> 
> I would put a longer loop in the fuel vent line to avoid water getting into the tank. Make sure you have the right sized anti siphon valve on the tank for your engine. I just had a new 8 gallon tank made and enzell put a anti siphon valve on it rated for a 115 hp engine which put alot of strain on my fuel pump and caused fuel starvaion at certain speeds. Also try to keep water from being trapped under the tank and the deck of the boat. Even powder coating will fail with constant contact to water.


I don't think the tank has an anti siphon anything on it at all. The fuel line is just connected with a ad thread and that's it.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

It may, it looks like a threaded fitting.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> It may, it looks like a threaded fitting.


Like a brass elbow?

My friend was going to give me one but I just hooked my QD directly to the tank threads. 

The QD was taken off my portable tank...looks like this:


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Not sure if the QD has an anti siphon in it. Mine has an aluminum elbow coming off the tank and a threaded fitting with a nipple on it. The threaded fitting with the nipple is the anti siphon.


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Looks great...I have an IPB16 with a 50hp Honda. Was wondering how it would run with a 20. Sounds like its doing good for you.


----------



## lucasmccurdy (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

I have my permanent tank mounted on raised grommets so I can keep corrosion at bay. Did my suggestions and pics on the installing the trim tabs help?


----------



## goon squad (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*

Sweet boat! I think I was picking up my 14'er when you were getting yours (if that was you installing the swing away tongue on your trailer)


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: New Project: The super skinny lagoon smashing redfish mamma jamma*



> I have my permanent tank mounted on raised grommets so I can keep corrosion at bay.  Did my suggestions and pics on the installing the trim tabs help?


The pics verified my plan...so yes they helped confirm my agenda for the trim tabs. Thanks for that, and to everyone else who supplied pics.



> Sweet boat! I think I was picking up my 14'er when you were getting yours (if that was you installing the swing away tongue on your trailer)


Yep that was me...continental decided to deliver the trailer without the tongue installed...what a crapshoot that was. But we got it taken care of.

If there is one thing I hate, it's installing swing tongues.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Sweet skiff!!! Why the IPB over the SC16? Full cap on the SC16? Thought you would be all over that since your old skiff didn't have one.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Sweet skiff!!! Why the IPB over the SC16? Full cap on the SC16? Thought you would be all over that since your old skiff didn't have one.


6 month wait time and Erin wouldn't move me ahead in line...not waiting that long unfortunately.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

If Erin moved you ahead in line and that news leaked out.. a LOT of people would be upset for sure. Anyway.. you did another killer job and wound up with yet another beautiful skiff.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

She just quoted me 3 months for the SC16...


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> She just quoted me 3 months for the SC16...


Still 2.5 months too long.

Plus I've already had two shadowcasts...I don't want another one.


----------



## mikeregas (Mar 15, 2013)

> She just quoted me 3 months for the SC16...


She quoted me six weeks on a Cayenne and after two months it had not started I purchased a used Copperhead, got everything I wanted and then some and couldn't be happier.

I think they should quote slightly longer than try to hit the nail on the head. If you have a boat that you are using it's okay for it to run a little longer, but I didn't and wanted to be on the water when I was told I would be.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Very clean....very simple....very nice!!!


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

So did you fix the fuel vent line yet?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> So did you fix the fuel vent line yet?


No, it's just like it is in the photos.

It's fine. It's not using a side-mount vent so no water is getting in there.


----------

